# Jack Dempsey with unusual fins



## amboltz (Apr 10, 2011)

I obtained a jack dempsey cichlid from a family that posted it on craigslist because they were moving. It is around 7-8inches long and is a thick healthy fish ... I LOVE IT. the people said they raised it from about an inch. the question I have is about the shape of the end of the dorsal and anal fins. instead of tapering to a point off the body the find splits up and "curls" apart. this is NOT from tearing or bullying or fin rot. the fins work fin and there is nothing wrong with the fish

also can someone maybe identify if it is a male or female and give me advice on breeding?
thanks for reading 
i cannot for the life of me find out how to post pictures but if you want them I can email them to you ....


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

To post pics, use the img codes but you have to upload pics to an image hosting website like photobucket, imageshack etc... Also I know the system requires you to make a few posts before allowing you to post a pic.


----------



## amboltz (Apr 10, 2011)

here is the flickr site

__
https://flic.kr/p/5604441795


----------



## amboltz (Apr 10, 2011)

stratch that first link i did another "photo shoot" and got some better pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

The fins are strange I have not seen that. I do have a jd with split fins but doesn't curl different ways. That is a male jd. :thumb: Good luck nice looking fish.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Breeding jds is fairly simple I will pm you some good info.


----------



## amboltz (Apr 10, 2011)

how did you identify it as a male ? if i post a picture of another jack can you sex that one too ... cause i was planning on trying to breed the one you saw but I predicted it to be a female


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

The males have more blue spangelss across the body and none across the gill plate. Females are the opposite, little spangling across body and blue under gill plate.


----------



## amboltz (Apr 10, 2011)

here is the second fish, I think this one is a male as well becasue not only he is extremely sparkley but he has that raised forehead that is indicative of a male in many cichlids. I have one more jack that only 2 inches that im 99% positive is a female so there is still hope of breeding. the only thing is the one i just sent pictures of and the suspected female are in the same tank and have been for a couple weeks and there has been not activity that i know of

do i need a flower pot ?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well your link just takes me to all your pictures , not one specific one. I looked at all the jd pictures and they all look male to me. A flower pot is a good idea maybe two since you have 2 males.


----------



## AAUSbob (Mar 5, 2011)

flowerpots are the best thing for a tank. were else do u get docorations for like a buck


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm on the fence about the sex. When they get that large, females start to color up so while your JD does have spangles on the body, its not so pronounced that I would say definitely male. So I'm 50/50 either way. Best way to tell is put in another JD that you are 100% positive of the sex and see how they react. Although you'll probably need a JD close in size.


----------



## amboltz (Apr 10, 2011)

yea its hard to find another this size .... especialy for free on craigslist lol

i think im gonna focus on breeding the smaller two cause im almost positive that they are opposite sex


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Can not say why the fins are like that. The fish look like a male.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> Breeding jds is fairly simple I will pm you some good info.


I currently have 5 JD's in a 55 gal. Im waiting for two of them to pair up and then the rest will be relocated to my buddies tank. Any advice on helping them pair up or any advice in general would be great.
thanks


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Give them a corner in the tank with a clay pot facing the corner. Surround by plants and what not. The more secluded the better. Then sit back and watch the majic. opcorn:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

sorry double post.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Flippercon gives good advice. Once you get a pair, they like a secluded spot that is defensible and that is usually where they'll spawn. As for pairing, if they are mature and of age, you'll definitely will get a pair, just keep the water clean and feed them well.


----------



## amboltz (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree Flippercon does has wonderful advice thanks to all who checked out my "special" finned JD and for all the advice, I have been on other forums where people were very rude and bossy and I have been searching for one where people give useful opinions without being demeaning

thanks again and good luck to everyone in breeding and raising their JDs :fish:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

That's what we are here for. You will get a lot of good info here , I have been on here for a little over a month and have got nothing but valuable info from all the helpful hobbyists .


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

all the pics are of males.

Mine: males

















female









see the difference in the gill plates and under the lower jaw?


----------



## amboltz (Apr 10, 2011)

yea that is a really clear pitcure, there is also a lot less spangles on the body of the female. I def have a small female and male. I'm going to rearrange my tanks and try to get them to breed. I will keep everybody posted with pics and info

thanks again to everyone !


----------

